# General > Sport >  Caithness Ladies Netball - Come and Try Night

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Ladies Netball - Come and Try Night*


20th August 2013 - Come and Try Thurso High School Games Hall 8.30 - 10.00pm  Ever played netball before or want to try something new? Want to have some fun and improve your fitness at the same time?   Or just want to make new friends? Then come along to our Netball come and try night! No experience is needed, the rules are quick and easy to pick up!   Everyone is welcome! Hope to see lots of people there!    caithnlessladiesnetball[AT]gmail.com.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

